# what kind of snake is this??



## SnapperG (Aug 16, 2006)

We ran across this on a trail in North Carolina.  Wasnt aggressive at all, just crawled off after we poked it with a stick.  Anybody know what kind of snake it is?


----------



## jay sullivent (Aug 16, 2006)

dang man!!! can't you get a little closer to the thang!? it looks like a little garter snake but it's hard to tell when you take the picture from 50 feet away!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pic, but I agree, it looks like a garter snake.


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 16, 2006)

Lewis Grizzard would call that a "Cottonheadrattlemoccasin."

Actually it kinda looks like what we refer to as a water snake. Did the markings look similar to a copperhead?


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2006)

Some of our snake experts on here can probably ID it.  If you have enough resolution, you might try cropping the photo to eliminate most of the stuff that isn't snake.  If the photo isn't too "grainy", post it and that might help with the ID.

Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2006)

I`m settin` here arguin` with myself. Are those spots or stripes or both,  runnin` down his back?  Go back and get us a closer shot!


----------



## SnapperG (Aug 16, 2006)

*to be completely honest....*

I am not a big fan of snakes and i tried to do a lil' croppin but im not sure if this is any better but take a look...


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 16, 2006)

water snake


----------



## SnapperG (Aug 16, 2006)

*also NC Hunter...*

we saw it in the western nc mountains...do those water snakes live is the cold streams in the mountains??


----------



## jay sullivent (Aug 16, 2006)

i still say garter snake. definately not a poisonous one though.


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 16, 2006)

SnapperG said:
			
		

> we saw it in the western nc mountains...do those water snakes live is the cold streams in the mountains??



Yep. I saw a biggun in one of the streams on the golf course not long ago. I jumped back quite a long way before I realized it was a water snake.

Like I said "Cottonheadrattlemoccasin."

BTW, where were you at in the moutains?


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2006)

SnapperG
I think the crop helps show the patterns on the snake better.  I still have no clue, but that's not real surprising with me and IDing snakes.  I defer to others, but I do believe your crop will help em out.  Thanks.

Hoss


----------



## SnapperG (Aug 16, 2006)

*...*

smokemont loop to be exact.


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, you were outside of Cherokee in the Great Smokies. Yep, I've seen plenty of those snakes in that area. They scare the begezies out of me, then I figure out they aren't poisonous.

Next time you're up this way head over to Cades Cove (Tennessee) for a day to see deer, bear & turkey galore or go the other way to Cataloochee and see the elk.


----------



## Jubal (Aug 16, 2006)

I live in the NC mountains, and yes, water snakes love the creeks and rivers here.  My mountains also hold MANY rattlers and copper heads too.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a Dekay snake,caught'em by the hundreds as a kid.They made good food for my king snake.
Totally harmless


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 17, 2006)

google it


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Aug 17, 2006)

Rattle Headed Copper Mocasin.............snake is a snake is a snake.


----------



## packrat (Aug 17, 2006)

*WATER SNAKE*

WE ALWAYS CALL 'EM BANDED WATER SNAKES. SHORE AIN'T NO GARTER. HARMLESS AND FAST AS LIGHTNIN' IN THE REEDS. WE SEE A LOT OF EM' WHEN WE JUG.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 17, 2006)

That aint nothing but a "man-eating" garter snake.....


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 18, 2006)

It's a regular 'ol garter. The pattern is too bold for a dekays snake.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 18, 2006)

pics of garter and dekay


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 19, 2006)

That's why I'm going with garter on this one.  

I think the top half of the snake is too boldly patterned to be a dekays. Garters can vary quite a bit and that could be a less boldly patterned example. 

Snapper, you got any larger pics? Or could you email me the original? If I could see a larger pic I could tell for sure. But regardless, it's either a garter or dekays.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 20, 2006)

Shaggybill
I think you and I are the only ones left who care what kind of snake it is 
The classic black and yellow lined garter is the only variant I've seen in Ga.

My neighbors don't really like that I bring snakes home to let go in the yard


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shaggy's right...*

It's an Eastern Garter.


----------



## hunt4big1 (Aug 21, 2006)

they all look like cobras to me.!!!!!!


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 21, 2006)

Snapper sent me the full size pic. Here it is enlarged a bit. I think this definitely gives it away as a garter.


----------

